# what does c system volume information virus do?



## paulgee (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi All
I've got this virus C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{202550A8-7A33-4BCA-9586-051D24DDBF8F}\RP294\A0017770.EXE and I would like to know what it does and how it appears. I note from other postings it is quite popular but no one has explained how dangerous it is.
Paul


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome

If you turn off System Restore, then turn it back on - it should flush that out.

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

Restart your computer.

Turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a restore point:

Single-click Start and point to All Programs.
Mouse over Accessories, then System Tools, and select System Restore.
In the System Restore wizard, select the box next the text labeled "Create a restore point" and click the Next button.
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". Click Create and you're done.


----------



## paulgee (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi cheeseball
I will try your advice - thanks for that. But can you tell me what kind of damage this virus does - I'm unfamiliar with this.
Paul


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Due to its location, its likely not causing any damage at all. Its just a lurking file which is quite easy to remove.


----------



## paulgee (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi cheeseball
Thanks again - have eliminated the virus using your instructions.
Paul


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

My pleasure. :up:


----------

